# LVIV-LWÓW-LEMBERG (UKRAINE)



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

The wonderful city of Lviv, lying in western Ukraine, with its rich history, beautiful architecture and complicated past.
Captured by Poland in 1349 and held until 1772 when it was incorporated into the Habsburg Empire, becoming the capital of the Kingdom of Galicia and Lodomeria until 1867 when it became part of the newly formed Austria-Hungary until 1918.
From 1873 Galicia was an autonomous province of Austria-Hungary with Polish and Ukrainian or Ruthenian, as official languages.
According to the census of 1910, the city became the 4th largest in the Monarchy. After World War I, it became the capital of the newly proclaimed West Ukrainian People's Republic, but shortly after fighting broke out between Polish and Ukrainian armies, both nations claiming the city as their own, although it had a Polish majority unlike the eastern part of Galicia with Ukrainian majority.This ended in a Polish victory and harsh times awaited the Ukrainian minority of the city, including the shutting down of Ukrainian schools and universities.
After the Soviet invasion of september 1939, the city was renamed Lvov in Russian and it went through a phase of Ukrainization, like reopening the closed schools. Meanwhile many Poles, Jews and Ukrainian nationalists who refused Soviet passports were deported.
Many more atrocities followed when Nazi Germany invaded in 1941. By the end of the occupation virtually all oft he Galician Jewish population was wiped out (approx. 200.000 in Lviv alone).
The Soviets re-entered the city in 1944 and it was annexed by the Soviet Union which was followed by a large resettlement of the Polish population, still holding the majority in the city. They were settled in the annexed territories from Germany, now part of Western Poland, from where large numbers of Germans, who were settled there by the Nazis at the start of the war, were themselves relocated after end of the conflict. This, combined with Ukrainian migrations resulted in the the city becoming mostly Ukrainian.
Today, Lviv is a bustling city with much to offer to any visitor. The historic city centre is on the UNESCO World Heritage List since 1998.


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Lviv....:cheers:


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for your comments, here's some more of this great place




-----------------------------------------------
SUBOTICA (SERBIA'S NORTHERN LITTLE GEM)


TIMIȘOARA (THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CITY IN ROMANIA)


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## nipz (May 8, 2006)

love lviv and west ukraine at all!

люблю львов и вообще западную украину


----------



## ksionrze (Sep 17, 2007)

Definitely the most beautiful city in Ukraine!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Lviv


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Sooooo many cool and very interesting photos from this amazing city  Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Fantastic pictures :cheers:


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks so much for the nice feedback, hope you enjoy the rest tooopcorn:


----------------------------------------------
SUBOTICA (SERBIA'S NORTHERN LITTLE GEM)

TIMIȘOARA - THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CITY IN ROMANIA


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, Lviv's old town is beautiful.


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

indeed it is, here's some more....


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

what a city !!!! exquisite architecture


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

A lot of beautiful architecture. But the city needs to invest much more in restoration in order not to lose the beauty.


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*Whoever wants an infraction, add some inflammatory tags.*

Why do people insist on acting like children?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread on Lviv, thanks for the great pics. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I have removed some off topic posts, remember guys, this is strickly a private photo threads forum, no political comments should be discussed here.


----------



## importedfromserbia (Jun 30, 2009)

Lviv is amazingly beautiful city in any way. Have been there 2 years ago and enjoyed every second during a stay. Somehow, Lviv is a heroin to my soul.


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

Some of my Lviv photos:


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

My look at Lviv


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

My look at Lviv (part 2)


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic. Absolutely fantastic. Great city which I really want to visit one day!


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

It is a very nice,engaging city. You should visit it,with other parts of the Ukraine, if you have the chance. Compared to Western Europe everyday prices and travel fees are really cheap, but, being a huge country, be prepared for seriously long train or bus rides!


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Marcino (Jun 9, 2010)

http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q624/sandmanlaza/Lemberg/DSCF4049.jpg
http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q624/sandmanlaza/Lemberg/DSCF4051.jpg
Where is this place?


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

These sculptures are located on Virmens'ka street, at the "Gas Lamp" pub-museum. It's a unique and very interesting piece of work, inaugurated in 2008, it shows the inventors of the kerosene lamp Ignacy Łukasiewicz (looking out of the window) and Jan Zeh (sitting at the table)


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^ your photos from 2011 or 2010?


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

The majority are from late 2010, the newly posted ones are from 2015


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wonderful pics!

http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q624/sandmanlaza/Lemberg/IMG_7075_zpskbqiy4ac.jpg :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely photos.Particularly like the ones taken of the people on the bus..... Lviv really does look beautiful.


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks,keep enjoying this beautiful city























































































[/URL]


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Aztecgoddess (Jun 16, 2010)

This city is new to me, what a pleasant surprise. Reminds me of Krakow. 

Greetings :cheers:


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

You're right.Being an important part of Poland for almost 400 years, it still retains to this day, through it's architecture and culture, a feeling reminiscent of Krakow. I highly recommend the city to anyone enjoying the discovery of hidden gems like this one.


----------



## wojtekbp (Mar 24, 2006)

aldo_moro said:


> You're right.Being an important part of Poland for almost *400 years*, it still retains to this day, through it's architecture and culture, a feeling reminiscent of Krakow. I highly recommend the city to anyone enjoying the discovery of hidden gems like this one.


Culturally it was more than 600 years (1340 - 1945) 

And compering to Kraków, at least in the latest 200/300 years (before 1945), Lviv (Lwów) was much bigger and more important. It was the main Polish political, cultural and academic centre, after Warsaw (in some areas like sport or academic even exceeding Warsaw).


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

wojtekbp said:


> (before 1945), Lviv (Lwów) was much bigger and more important


Rather before 1918. And I wouldn't say it was a bigger cultural centre, esp. in view of the contribution of Matejko's Academy of Fine Arts or Krakow being home to the headquarters of the largest newspaper company (IKC), to name just two examples. But surely it's not a good place to discuss it any further. 

Let's savour present-day Lviv here.


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

wojtekbp said:


> Culturally it was more than 600 years (1340 - 1945)


I would say that the cultural face of Lviv was mostly Ruthenian (Ukrainian) in the 13-14th centuries, German in the 14-16th centuries, Polish in the 16-18th centuries, and Austrian in the 18-19th centuries (if we limit to only the main contribution).


----------



## jwojcie (Jun 4, 2009)

^^
So Lviv has various cultural roots like many places in CEE... and lets leave it there to avoid some incoming shitstorm...


----------

